# Could I ask a favor?



## olusteebus (May 31, 2012)

Will someone take some crystal light and flavor a glass or bottle of crystal light. 

http://www.kraftbrands.com/crystallight/Pages/default.aspx#/mocktails

It seems to me that if you had this on hand, someone could flavor a glass with a flavor that they like right then, before drinking. 

I am real interested in the peach. If someone could do that and post the results, I would appreciate your posting the results.


----------



## cpfan (May 31, 2012)

olusteebus said:


> Will someone take some crystal light and flavor a glass or bottle of crystal light.


Do you mean...
"Will someone take some crystal light and flavor a glass or bottle of wine. "

Cause otherwise I really don't understand what you are asking.

Steve


----------



## olusteebus (May 31, 2012)

Yes, I should have been more specific and I appreciate your bringing that to my attention.

What I should have said was "Will someone take some crystal light and flavor a glass or bottle of_ skeeter pee_". 

A bottle of crystal light would taste pretty much like a bottle of crystal light, wouldn't it?


----------



## BobF (May 31, 2012)

I'm curious. What happened when you tried this? Or do you not have any SP on hand?


----------



## cpfan (May 31, 2012)

olusteebus said:


> What I should have said was "Will someone take some crystal light and flavor a glass or bottle of_ skeeter pee_".


I didn't notice that this was in the Skeeter Pee forum.

Steve


----------



## olusteebus (May 31, 2012)

BobF said:


> I'm curious. What happened when you tried this? Or do you not have any SP on hand?



I have not made any SP yet. just thought it would be pretty good and you could choose any flavor you wanted. I would try peach first.


----------



## FTC Wines (May 31, 2012)

I had a lot of SP, so I flavored some with Kool Aide. I was strawberry & it made the reg. SP truly Strawberry SP. Sure it would be the same for Crystal Lite. Roy


----------



## MurphyTexas (Jun 7, 2012)

Sure Crystal Lite peach would work if that's the flavor you would like. I have yet to taste a SP that I didn't like. To me, it depends on the starting slurry as to what the back flavoring should be.


----------

